# NC Rising 2010 in Asheville



## whysprrzz (Sep 5, 2010)

@ warren wilson college oct 8-10
anyone going?


----------



## Shamanaste (Sep 5, 2010)

what's this?
i live in NC [on the coast] and am planning to road trip this fall


----------



## mikefwt (Sep 6, 2010)

yep. Sprrzz, were you at the NC Rising in April?


----------



## kimberr (Sep 6, 2010)

going to make sure i catch this.


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Sep 13, 2010)

ill try and make it if im back in NC. let me know the details.


----------



## higherground (Sep 19, 2010)

Is anyone coming through Charlotte? I'm trying to go


----------



## adanisback (Sep 30, 2010)

I would like to go if anyone is coming up through and back to raleigh, i can possibly provide a kind of psychedelic mushroom of a type haha


----------



## jcat (Oct 1, 2010)

i'm in charlotte for now and was looking for something to do!!!


----------



## blackmatter (Oct 5, 2010)

i dont have much faith in the white kid college radical movement due to all the posturing and cliqueness but i might show up the workshops might be worth while


----------

